# Anyone had any dealings with Gavin Reilly Irish dealers Newbury



## horse addict (4 February 2012)

They have some lovely horses for sale just keen to know if anyone has had any dealings with them or experiences you could share with me.


----------



## SpottedCat (4 February 2012)

If you search in here you'll find a couple of threads...


----------



## horse addict (5 February 2012)

I have had a look can find things on ride irish but not gavin reilly.  Although looks like he may be related to elite sport horses owner.


----------



## SpottedCat (5 February 2012)

Interesting - they've all been removed. Put 'gavin reilly horse dealer' into google and you'll find all the removed threads. If you then hover over the >> button, and then click on the link which says 'cached', you will be able to read them.


----------



## jacksmum (5 February 2012)

Shame its all been removed but seems to happen when you get negatives 
All i would say is you are paying a lot of money for something that has come over from Ireland and been 'tarted' up


----------



## horse addict (5 February 2012)

Thank you all looks ok, agree on the pricing I suppose buyer beware be it a private seller or a dealer.  Many thanks I found the old posts as well, nothing to bad on any of them.


----------



## nikicb (19 April 2012)

OP - just wondering whether you went and looked at any of the horses Gavin Reilly has?  It's just down the road to me and I've just started looking for a horse.

If anyone else has any experience of him I'd be grateful for your views (PM if you want).

Also wondering about his prices as they are all POA.

Thanks.


----------



## catherine.massey (24 October 2014)

The 30 day warranty does no exsist.  I tried contacting Gavin several times in order to arrange for the horse to go back. I left voicemails,  sent text's,  whats app not a single response.  Even if he called to discuss or offer some advice would have been appreciated but nothing.  Its false to advertise this warranty if he is not going to honour it.


----------



## Luci07 (25 October 2014)

One experience via a friend i was positive and he seemed to be very honest about what he would or would not sell to different people. He does have some really good quality horses so I would go and look.


----------

